# Browsers and Resolutions - Firefox Wins!



## Michael Morris (Jul 1, 2008)

Google Analytics reports the following are the top 10 browsers for ENWorld...




Another thing to note - the IE share is all versions of IE. The dread IE 6 accounts for less than a third of all IE's, so IE 6 is about 15% of the browser traffic here.  This will have bearing on how much longer I'm willing to support it.

Meanwhile the screen resolutions surprised me - 1024x768 remains the largest single group at 24% of the site, but all the other top 9 are higher resolutions (800x600 didn't even register 1%)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 1, 2008)

Michael Morris said:


> Google Analytics reports the following are the top 10 browsers for ENWorld...




No Avant? I can't be the only one...


----------



## Nifft (Jul 1, 2008)

Amazing. Firefox wins even when it's used by folks like me, who block google-analytics. 

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Morrus (Jul 1, 2008)

Michael Morris said:


> Another thing to note - the IE share is all versions of IE. The dread IE 6 accounts for less than a third of all IE's, so IE 6 is about 15% of the browser traffic here.  This will have bearing on how much longer I'm willing to support it.




15% is still tens of thousands of people, Mike.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 1, 2008)

Nifft said:


> Amazing. Firefox wins even when it's used by folks like me, who block google-analytics.
> 
> Cheers, -- N



Are you sure? The invocation code has recently been changed significantly.



Morrus said:


> 15% is still tens of thousands of people, Mike.



64,318 to be precise. I'll put up with IE 6 a little while longer.


----------



## Obryn (Jul 1, 2008)

Reveille said:


> No Avant? I can't be the only one...



Avant = Internet Explorer.

At least, it did last I checked.  I haven't used it since Firefox 2...

-O


----------



## Nifft (Jul 1, 2008)

Michael Morris said:


> Are you sure? The invocation code has recently been changed significantly.



 Before I give you any clues regarding how I'm outsmarting your code right now, answer me this: are you going to let me make my browser window smaller than 1024, or am I going to have to patch that bit of CSS on the client side, too?

Thanks, -- N


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 1, 2008)

Nifft said:


> Before I give you any clues regarding how I'm outsmarting your code right now, answer me this: are you going to let me make my browser window smaller than 1024, or am I going to have to patch that bit of CSS on the client side, too?
> 
> Thanks, -- N



I haven't changed the google analytics code - they changed it about 2 months ago. EN World has always used the newer version.  Further I do not appreciate the hostile attitude. I have a right to place code to monitor how this site is used just as a brick and mortar store has a right to put security cameras on their property. If you don't like that leave and don't come back. If you want to run adblockers, javascript blockers and the like fine - don't toot your horn about how that somehow makes you superior to the other members of the board. At best it makes you disruptive, and I don't appreciate it in the slightest.

You don't have to allow javascript to parse Nifft - but if you keep bragging about it I would remind you that I don't have to use the href attribute of anchor tags either. I can shut you out of the site for turning off javascript with relative ease - so stop taunting me to do so.


----------



## blargney the second (Jul 1, 2008)

The rule I've been told for website support is >= 2%.  With some browsers/configurations it can be a *major* pain in the ass, but fractured demographics are simply the way of the future.  New browsers, new hardware configurations, new OSes, and all the while there are still people running with dinosaurs.

I feel your pain, Michael.
-blarg


----------



## Nifft (Jul 1, 2008)

Michael Morris said:


> Further I do not appreciate the hostile attitude. I have a right to place code to monitor how this site is used just as a brick and mortar store has a right to put security cameras on their property. If you don't like that leave and don't come back. If you want to run adblockers, javascript blockers and the like fine - don't toot your horn about how that somehow makes you superior to the other members of the board. At best it makes you disruptive, and I don't appreciate it in the slightest.



 Dude, I paid. I can turn off the damn ads if I want.

What exactly are your 'security cameras' looking out for?



Michael Morris said:


> You don't have to allow javascript to parse Nifft - but if you keep bragging about it I would remind you that I don't have to use the href attribute of anchor tags either. I can shut you out of the site for turning off javascript with relative ease - so stop taunting me to do so.



 I'm not bragging or taunting you. My initial post was giving you extra information -- there are people who may not be showing up, and as one, here I am using Firefox anyway. Trust me, if I didn't have the site's interests at heart, you wouldn't see me in Meta at all.

Don't set up an adversarial relationship with your userbase. It's neither necessary nor productive.

 -- N


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Nifft said:


> Dude, I paid. I can turn off the damn ads if I want.



You know there's a CS feature to turn off ads anyways, right?


----------



## Nifft (Jul 1, 2008)

Jdvn1 said:


> You know there's a CS feature to turn off ads anyways, right?



 I was referring to exactly that, though apparently not specifically enough.

Thanks, -- N


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 1, 2008)

One thing to bear in mind (many sites don't ) is that screen resolution is not necessarily a good indication of the size of browser window!

My screen is 1900 wide, but I keep my browsers at no more than 1024 wide because I like to (a) have other things visible at the same time (b) like to keep line length to a comfortable reading length (~ 12 words).

Of course, I do see plenty of people with big screens who still run everything maximised like when they had 800x600 or lower. (shakes head dramatically)

Cheers


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 1, 2008)

Nifft said:


> Dude, I paid. I can turn off the damn ads if I want.
> 
> What exactly are your 'security cameras' looking out for?
> 
> ...



You're right - my apologies.


----------



## Nifft (Jul 1, 2008)

Michael Morris said:


> You're right - my apologies.



 No worries.

Anyway: would it be possible to get a user-specified min-width?

Thanks, -- N


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 1, 2008)

It's a margin issue. I saw it this weekend on my mom's computer which is 1024x768. I'm looking to rework the styles - I really want a *true* css layout for ENWorld, not this table nightmare courtesy vbulletin. However, a pure css vbulletin skin will take a good month to dev.


----------



## Nifft (Jul 1, 2008)

I personally would be happy with NO margins (and no min-width). I'm probably in the minority on both, though.

Is it possible to have a secondary style, like the old Stealth?

Thanks, -- N


----------



## Thanee (Jul 1, 2008)

Michael Morris said:


> Meanwhile the screen resolutions surprised me - 1024x768 remains the largest single group at 24% of the site, but all the other top 9 are higher resolutions (800x600 didn't even register 1%)




Why does that surprise you? LCDs are rather common these days, and they are usually 19" upwards and as such 1280 upwards.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanee said:


> Why does that surprise you? LCDs are rather common these days, and they are usually 19" upwards and as such 1280 upwards.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



I expected 1024x768 to be even lower - around 5%


----------



## Thanee (Jul 2, 2008)

Ah, I see. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mark (Jul 2, 2008)

I have older monitors but keep them at 1280 x 960.


----------



## Sammael (Jul 2, 2008)

Michael Morris said:


> I expected 1024x768 to be even lower - around 5%



I still use 1024x768 at work (where I am right now) for a variety of reasons, including the fact that I have to design my own applications to work with that particular resolution (since the majority of our corporate users haven't upgraded to bigger monitors yet except for the IT and the execs).

I use 1280x1024 at home (19" TFT). When I upgrade to a 24" later on this year, though... it'll be 1920x1080 all the way.


----------

